# Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn



## Nordfriese (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo Boardis,

wir fahren am kommenden Samstag (01.07.) mit ein paar Leuten auf Ostsee-Angeltour mit selbstgesteuertem Boot ab Fehmarn (Burg). Kann uns jemand ein paar Tipps zu aktuell angesagten Ködern (Pilker, Beifänger) sowie interessanten Fangplätzen in der Gegend um Fehmarn geben? Ist für uns die erste Tour im selbstgesteuerten Boot in der Ecke und deshalb sind wir insbesondere für jeden Tipp hinsichtlich aktuell spannender Fangplätze dankbar.
1000 Dank im Voraus und beste Grüße

Nordfriese


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Moin Moin ,
kenne leider die Ecken rund um Fehmarn Bootstechnisch nicht , nur die Stellen für Strandläufer |supergri , aber Boardi Fairplay ( Thorsten ) aus dem Angelladen Fairplay in Burg an der Hauptstraße hat bestimmt ein paar Tipps für Euch |supergri . Thorsten ist ein ganz netter Kerl und wird sie Euch bestimmt gut mit Tipps versorgen |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Moin Moin ,
 hier mal auf die Stelle die Adresse und Tel.Nr. von Thorsten |supergri 
Angelsport Burg auf Fehmarn
Landkirchener Weg 34
23769 Burg auf Fehmarn

Tel.: (0 43 71) 50 21 63

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Hallo Nordfriese.
Wir sind auch am 01.07. auf Fehmarn und fahren mit dem Boot raus. Allerdings von Lehmkenhafen. Wollt ihr auf Dorsch gehen, oder auf Platte? Das müßte ich schon wissen, um euch die dementsprechenden Tips geben zu können.


----------



## Nordfriese (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten

Hornhechteutin: werde gerne Deinen Rat befolgen und Boardie Fairplay anfunken.
Coasthunter: wir haben uns auf Dorsch eingestellt, oder würdest Du uns derzeit dringender auf Platte raten?

Viele Grüße


Nordfriese


----------



## baltic25 (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Hallo
Was für ein Boot habt ihr denn , mit was für einer Austattung , wie schnell u.s.w.
Schick mir ne PN dann helf ich dir gern.
Du bekommst nur Tip`s wenn das Boot auch Seetauglich ist nicht mit so´ner 5m Nußschale und 5PS -Mixer hinten dran

Baltic25


----------



## Reisender (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Sucht euch vor Staberhuk eine schöne Sandbank, und geht auf Platte....und wenn ihr in 20 minuten nichts fangt dann die stelle wechseln immer so 50 Meter weiter......bis ihr die Burschen findet.#6


----------



## Allroundtalent (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Hi,
ich fahre auch am 01.07 mit meinem Verein mit der MS Kehrheim auch von Burgstaaken raus:q:q:q

Könnte irgendwer vllt nochmal posten was gerade so mit den pilker und jigfarben und motagen zurzeit los ist, das wäre super, damit ich mich darauf einstellen kann was ich mitnehmen muss


MfG
Allroundtalent


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*



			
				baltic25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Was für ein Boot habt ihr denn , mit was für einer Austattung , wie schnell u.s.w.
> Schick mir ne PN dann helf ich dir gern.
> Du bekommst nur Tip`s wenn das Boot auch Seetauglich ist nicht mit so´ner 5m Nußschale und 5PS -Mixer hinten dran
> ...


 
Auch mit dieser Ausrüstung kann man SICHER fangen(wenn das Wetter stimmt) und sich auf den Teich trauen ohne eine Weltreise zu unternehemen. |motz:


----------



## Schmutzi (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Hallo,
war im April auf Fehmarn, bin mit der MS Südwind ausgefahren.
Habe gute erfolge auf Pilker in Gelb-Rot. Gummifische in schwarz waren auch fängig auf Dorsch. Zu den fangstellen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## raubangler (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*



			
				baltic25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> ... wenn das Boot auch Seetauglich ist nicht mit so´ner 5m Nußschale und 5PS -Mixer hinten dran
> Baltic25



ohne nußschale ist man aber kein held aus dem belt :q.
weicheier - wollt ihr ewig leben?

mal ihm ernst - die laenge eines bootes und die motorisierung sagt wenig ueber dessen seetauglichkeit aus.

ich habe eine norwegische kuestenjolle mit der grandiosen laenge von 4,3m.
die ist (da segelboot mit langkiel und schwert) seetuechtiger als so manches motorboot mit >6m laenge.
ich plane gerade einen kurzreise nach helgoland mit dieser jolle.
wollte ich nur nicht alleine machen.
alle, die ich bisher gefragt hatte, haben abgesagt.
wieso nur#c?

seetuechtig sind uebrigens auch paddelboote.
schaut mal bei http://www.kanu.de rein und sucht nach helgoland.
die paddeln ueber die nordsee!!!


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*



			
				raubangler schrieb:
			
		

> mit der grandiosen laenge von 4,3m.



da kann ich über mit noch grandioseren 4,4m 

aber stimmt schon - geht auch sehr gut mit Kleinbooten - da ist halt nur noch mehr Beachtung der die Wind- und Wetterlage zu schenken ....


----------



## baltic25 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mit dieser Ausrüstung kann man SICHER fangen(wenn das Wetter stimmt) und sich auf den Teich trauen ohne eine Weltreise zu unternehemen. |motz:


 
Hallo

Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich , was willst du mir so`nen kleinem Boot machen z.B bleiben wir mal Region Fehmarn.Willst du dich in den Sund stellen und da 3Dorsche am Tag fangen.....also um Richtiges Angeln zu Praktizieren mußt duch im Moment auf die Westseite auf 16-22m die Ostseite ist doch im Moment fast Leer, sprich mal mit Fischern die sich da auskennen. Sicher bekommst du mal nen Fisch aber Richtiges Angeln ... da mußt du schon was weiter fahren und wenn ich 12Std. auf einem Boot von 4-5m hänge kann ich mich abens nicht mehr bewegen und die Fische kann ich auch nicht verarbeiten das ist doch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Also entweder Richtig oder garnicht.
Meine Meinung ...jetzt du oder ihr

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*



			
				baltic25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich , was willst du mir so`nen kleinem Boot machen z.B bleiben wir mal Region Fehmarn.Willst du dich in den Sund stellen und da 3Dorsche am Tag fangen.....also um Richtiges Angeln zu Praktizieren mußt duch im Moment auf die Westseite auf 16-22m die Ostseite ist doch im Moment fast Leer, sprich mal mit Fischern die sich da auskennen. Sicher bekommst du mal nen Fisch aber Richtiges Angeln ... da mußt du schon was weiter fahren und wenn ich 12Std. auf einem Boot von 4-5m hänge kann ich mich abens nicht mehr bewegen und die Fische kann ich auch nicht verarbeiten das ist doch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Also entweder Richtig oder garnicht.
> Meine Meinung ...jetzt du oder ihr
> ...


 
Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit. Ich z.B. habe ein Schlauchboot 3,40 4Ps Quirrel und ich fange meinen Fisch auch. Fahre auch schon mal weit raus immer unter der Berücksichtigung der Sicherheit. 22-25 Meter tiefe erreiche ich auch locker mit einer Stunde fahrt. Wenn das Wetter stimmt ist es o.k. Bin nicht lebensmüde, darum bin ich der Meinung, das man nicht unbedingt ein "SCHIFF" braucht.


----------



## Allroundtalent (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Hi leute,
es wurde jetzt schon viel über Stellen und sowas gepostet aber weiss vielleicht auch einer was im mom mit montagen, farben und sowas los ist???

MfG
Allrountalent


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nordfriese.
> Wir sind auch am 01.07. auf Fehmarn und fahren mit dem Boot raus. Allerdings von Lehmkenhafen. Wollt ihr auf Dorsch gehen, oder auf Platte? Das müßte ich schon wissen, um euch die dementsprechenden Tips geben zu können.


 
jaja, der coasthunter  #h 

glaube die wollen auf dorsch: 

Nordfriese:Kann uns jemand ein paar Tipps zu aktuell angesagten Ködern (Pilker, Beifänger) sowie interessanten Fangplätzen in der Gegend um Fehmarn geben? 

also ich bin auf jeden fall heiß auf unsere Tour, nur schade das carassius nicht mit vonner partie ist...
aber ja wohl am 08. ,gell??

also, tight line´s euch allen

greetz

mirco


----------



## Stokker (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*



			
				baltic25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich , was willst du mir so`nen kleinem Boot machen z.B bleiben wir mal Region Fehmarn.Willst du dich in den Sund stellen und da 3Dorsche am Tag fangen.....also um Richtiges Angeln zu Praktizieren mußt duch im Moment auf die Westseite auf 16-22m die Ostseite ist doch im Moment fast Leer, sprich mal mit Fischern die sich da auskennen. Sicher bekommst du mal nen Fisch aber Richtiges Angeln ... da mußt du schon was weiter fahren und wenn ich 12Std. auf einem Boot von 4-5m hänge kann ich mich abens nicht mehr bewegen und die Fische kann ich auch nicht verarbeiten das ist doch nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Also entweder Richtig oder garnicht.
> Meine Meinung ...jetzt du oder ihr
> ...


Das was du für "falsches Angeln " hälst, ist das, was hunderten Anglern Spass macht. Das Küstennahe Angeln.
Bleib du ruhig draussen, wir anderen klappern dann schon die Küste ab.
Und wenn du " nur dann " Tipps gibst " wenn" dann schlage ich vor , behalte sie....


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Stocker du alter Haudegen, genau das meine ich!#6 
Aber das muß ja nicht im Streit enden, wir können ja so weiter machen wie bisher! Du fängst die Mefos an den Stellen wo man keine fangen könnte und ich fange wieder nichts!! Noch drei Wochen, dann ist es wieder soweit:q


----------



## Stokker (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Stocker du alter Haudegen, genau das meine ich!#6
> Aber das muß ja nicht im Streit enden, wir können ja so weiter machen wie bisher! Du fängst die Mefos an den Stellen wo man keine fangen könnte und ich fange wieder nichts!! Noch drei Wochen, dann ist es wieder soweit:q



Du hast schon Recht, alter Wassermümmler.
Streiten will ich ja auch gar nicht.
Aber es liest sich blöd wie er das geschrieben hat.
Es KANN nicht nur Hochseetüchtige Boote geben, und ein richtig oder gar nicht, gibt es auch nicht.Wenn für ihn alles unter richtig und falsch abgelegt werden sollte, dann fehlt ihm etwas, nähmlich das eventuell.
Und ein Boardie sollte keine Tipps unter irgendwelchen Voraussetzungen geben.
Entweder er gibt etwas oder er lässt es sein.
So, genug gegiftet.|evil:|gr:|rolleyes
Auf in den neuen Tag...#h


----------



## Wulli (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Ich kann euch nur empfehlen, eure Boots-Führerscheine und die gültigen Angelscheine nicht zu vergessen. Der Bootsführer darf seit Neuestem keinen Alkohol mehr trinken (0,5 Promille-Grenze!) und im Fahrwasser des Fehmarnbelt gilt Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung! Achtet darauf, die Herren von der Waschpo sind auf dem Posten! Wir sind dieses Jahr schon 4 mal kontrolliert worden! Mit Alkomat u.s.w.!! Wir haben aber unsere Führerscheine noch! Ärger haben wir, weil wir angeblich im Sund zu schnell waren....

Ansonsten würde ich den Tipp mit Staberhuk mal probieren. Die Platten sind mittlerweile wieder ganz gut genährt. Denke, dass die Dorsche eher in größeren Teifen anzutreffen sind. 

Derzeit kannst du mit Gummikrebsen auf Dorsch Erfolg haben, ist z.Zt. die Hauptnahrungsquelle.

Wulli


----------



## Schütti (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Jetzt muss der alte Schütti auch mal eine
Statement abgeben:

@Hase: genau meine Meinung 

@Stokker: jawoll, so isses

Kurz und knapp, so kennt ihr mich.
Und ich will ja wohl hoffen, dass ich euch "Hochseekapitaine" dieses Jahr noch mal sehe, oder #y |pftroest: 

Euer Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Hallo Schütti |wavey:

Wir sind auch zurück. Es gab noch ein paar Platte an der Tonne 8 im Fehmarnsund und ein paar Hornies unter der Brücke. Zwischen Burg und Staberhuk haben wir nur die vorbei rauschende John T. Essberger fotografieren können, sonst Nase.
Aber, ich gebe zu, wir waren auch nur 3 x zum Angeln draußen#d

Vielleicht sieht man sich sich ja doch mal. Wir haben für nächstes Jahr wieder gebucht. Fehmarnklima - einfach prima:k

Schöne Grüße,

Dieter


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*



			
				Dieter1944 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schütti |wavey:
> 
> Wir sind auch zurück. Es gab noch ein paar Platte an der Tonne 8 im Fehmarnsund und ein paar Hornies unter der Brücke. Zwischen Burg und Staberhuk haben wir nur die vorbei rauschende John T. Essberger fotografieren können, sonst Nase.
> Aber, ich gebe zu, wir waren auch nur 3 x zum Angeln draußen#d
> ...


 
Na, dann sind wir ja bestimmt aneinader "vorbeigedümpelt"...
war mit coasthunter, Lord Vader und thorsten (kptn. schnööf) mit kleinbooten von "gitti´s Bootsverleih" Samstag im Sund.
Haben auch an der Tonne gestartet und haben dann den sund bis Flügge hoch abgesucht.
Insgesamt 11 Platte und nen mini hornie.
War eine wirklich schlechte Fischerei...
warum, keine Ahnung...
nach meinen letzten 2 ausflügen in sund (18 und 11 Platte ALLEIN) war das echt enttäuschend.

Hoffe das wird besser...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Hallo,
den Schütti hab ich in Katarinenhof sogar mal gesucht bei der Inselumkundung aber leider nicht gefunden. 
Wir waren vom 11. - 24.06. in Fehmarn. 
Ein paar Platte in Staberhuk und ein paar Hornies ( alles vom Ufer ) fand ich für mein erstes Meeresangeln garnicht schlecht.
Was mir optisch auf Platte ganz gut aussah ist die Mole am Südstrand. Da ist man zumindest nah an der Fahrrinne im tieferen Wasser. 
Dieses oder nächstes Jahr werde ich das alles nochmal ausprobieren = Klasse Insel


----------



## Schütti (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Hallo Hakengrösse1,

schön das es dir auf Fehmarn gut gefallen hat.
Das nächste Mal werden wir mal einen direkten Termin ausmachen.

Dorschmässig ist leider nicht so viel gelaufen wobei ich mit 4 Dorschen von 7:00 Uhr morgens bis 12:00 Uhr mittags schon richtig zufrieden war |uhoh:  .
Zumindest hat die Grösse gestimmt und zwei davon waren über 60 cm.

Mehr war leider zwischen Klausdorf und Staberhuk nicht los.
Ich hoffe im September wird´s besser ansonsten werde ich mich wohl auf Butt konzentrieren.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Schütti (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Aaaacccccch jetzt hab´ ich doch wahrhaftig unseren *Dieter *vergessen.

Schön das du wieder gut zu Hause angekommen bist.
Na das war ja wohl mal ein Wetter was :k :k :k .

Hätte nicht gedacht das ich in der letzten Woche noch mit meinem Lütten bei 19°C in der Ostsee schwimmen gehe.

Gerade wo die letzten beiden Maiwochen so schlecht waren.
So muss Urlaubswetter halt sein. Na ja, gefangen haben wir zwar nicht so berauschend aber ich sage immer:"Hauptsache abends gibt´s Dorschfilet auch wenn nicht gerade 10 Mann davon satt werden."

Also, wir hören uns

Euer Schütti


----------



## Dieter1944 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaacccccch jetzt hab´ ich doch wahrhaftig unseren *Dieter *vergessen.
> 
> Schön das du wieder gut zu Hause angekommen bist.
> Na das war ja wohl mal ein Wetter was :k :k :k .
> ...



Hallo Schütti

Jo, unsere ersten Tage, also schon deine 2. Woche, herrschten ja tropische Temperaturen. Es ist schon sehr lange her, dass ich so etwas dort erlebt habe#6.
Nur, 19 º war mir noch zu kalt#h.

Bis dann vielleicht mal, der vergessene

Dieter


----------



## Aucklandshamn (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Moinsen , wir wollen im frühjahr raus und wären über jeden Tipp dankbar , welche Plätze sollen wir ansteuern ?  

Petri an Alle


----------



## Hybrid (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Moin,

meine Glaskugel empfiehlt Dir bei 8°C Lufttemp und 5°C Wassertemp sowie Wind aus 171°:   fahr bloß nicht hin dann ist Wellenhöhe über 0,5m


fische in 18m Tiefe und hake die Laichdorsche direkt längstseits aus... ;-)  

Spaß beiseite:dann stehen sie an den Kanten und dort warten die Dicken auf Dich genau wie auf den Wracks...


Gruß H.


----------



## thw1965 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

wo liegen die Wracks ????


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*



thw1965 schrieb:


> wo liegen die Wracks ????



In der Ostsee :m


----------



## FehmarnAngler (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

#6#6#6


Beim Bundesamt für Seeschifffahrt und Hydrographie bekommt man welche, wovon aber 90% versandet, winzig oder anderes sind.


----------



## onyx134 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Tipps für Bootsangeln um Fehmarn*

Selbst bei google Earth kannst du welche finden. Ansonsten Versuches mal bei Tauchforen, die kennen sich da ganz gut aus. An einigen Wracks, zum Beispiel im kleinen Belt ist das angeln jedoch verboten. Was weiß ich warum. Das eine im kleinen Belt soll wohl noch Munition aus dem Krieg beinhalten. Also wenn ich die mit nem 100g Pilker zur Detonation Kriege, dann Prost Mahlzeit. 
Allerdings muss man dann die Dorsche nurnoch einsammeln 
Das Wrack, das ich meine ist die S103, ein deutsches Schnellboot aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg.
Wer ansonsten Wracks in der Ostsee sucht:

http://www.bubblewatcher.de/bericht_WRACKKARTEN_90_Wracks.html


----------

